# How many bags of Eco-Complete???



## Dwayne (Nov 2, 2004)

Gday,

I have a 4x2x2 (100g) planted discus tank. I have the opportunity to buy some Eco-Complete for US$36 a bag (20lbs). This is extremely cheap over here in Australia as all we can usually get is Flourite for US$119 per 15lb bag.

The question is how much will I need for my tank? I can always keep 1 inch of gravel with laterite mixed in on the base of the tank then add the next 3 to 4 inches of EC over it.

The big question obviously is cost. I think i will need at least 8 bags. 

Has anybody else filled a 100g tank with Eco-Complete???

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I am not sure how US and Austraila currencey is but I know where you can get Eco Complete for waay much cheaper. 

Check it out here: http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html

I recently just filled a 20g tank with 2 bags of 20lb bags of Eco Complete and its enough to plant, its about 2-3 inches from the base up.

I think you will need atleast 10 bags, maybe less.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Substrate Calculator


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Jdinh04 said:


> I am not sure how US and Austraila currencey is but I know where you can get Eco Complete for waay much cheaper.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html
> 
> ...



Hmmm.... You do know that Australia is not really close to the US? The shipping is what hurts. Sure you can buy the stuff for $9.99 a bag. But it would cost at least $30-$40 a bag to ship.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah I noticed that, its the best place I have found so far at least unless there is a good Australian online vendor.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> Gday,
> 
> I have a 4x2x2 (100g) planted discus tank. I have the opportunity to buy some Eco-Complete for US$36 a bag (20lbs). This is extremely cheap over here in Australia as all we can usually get is Flourite for US$119 per 15lb bag.
> 
> ...


Hi there! where in sydney or australia can one get exo-complete?


----------



## Dwayne (Nov 2, 2004)

The only place that I have found is in Perth. There is a guy that imports it for around $35 a bag (9kg). I am thinking of getting about 8 bags for my 4x2x2 tank.

Does anyone have a 100g tank with Eco-Complete as a substrate? if anyone does how many bags did you need?

Dave.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Your answer to how much Eco-Complete can be found here.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

wow great tool! sorry i have not fully explored this site...  thanks!!!


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> The only place that I have found is in Perth. There is a guy that imports it for around $35 a bag (9kg). I am thinking of getting about 8 bags for my 4x2x2 tank.
> 
> Does anyone have a 100g tank with Eco-Complete as a substrate? if anyone does how many bags did you need?
> 
> Dave.


perth huh, dang i wish someone in sydney does it...


----------



## Gordow (Jul 10, 2005)

Why not just buy some Duplarit G and mix it in with locally bought gravel? It works very well and would have to be cheaper then trying to import gravel. I used it on my last tank and I'll definetly use it again on my new tank.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Gordow said:


> Why not just buy some Duplarit G and mix it in with locally bought gravel? It works very well and would have to be cheaper then trying to import gravel. I used it on my last tank and I'll definetly use it again on my new tank.


so when you say gravel, just any type of aquarium gravel?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would just get plain fine gravel or coarse sand. No need to buy it at the aquarium shop. I can get 100 lbs of proper stuff for about $15. The LFS sells the same thing in bulk for $40 per 100. The bagged stuff is much more expensive than this.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

oh i see, so just course sand or plain gravel which i can get from a nursery or a hardware store...

then i mix that with some fertiliser and then i am set...


----------



## Gordow (Jul 10, 2005)

jho51e said:


> oh i see, so just course sand or plain gravel which i can get from a nursery or a hardware store...
> 
> then i mix that with some fertiliser and then i am set...


Yep just plain gravel will do from a nursery. My favourite locally available gravel is a dark brown pebble which looks very natural and aesthetic at the bottom of the tank.

Not too sure Eco-Complete appeals to me that much. From the photos I have seen it looks more like bitumen placed at the bottom of the tank, doesn't look natural at all. Maybe in real-life in looks more appealing but for now I'll stick to the dark brown gravel.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Gordow said:


> Not too sure Eco-Complete appeals to me that much. From the photos I have seen it looks more like bitumen placed at the bottom of the tank, doesn't look natural at all. Maybe in real-life in looks more appealing but for now I'll stick to the dark brown gravel.


hehehe, i know what you mean, i am more attracted to tanks which have a natural looking gravel... eco seems a bit dark... never seen in in real life since here in Aust, most tanks that i see in lfs are reef/marine... not much planted...

i will get it from the nursery since they sell by bulk rather than little packets...

do i need to keep the gravel size as small as possible??


----------



## Gordow (Jul 10, 2005)

Probably try and find some gravel that is about 3-6mm in size. I know the brown gravel I am thinking of is about that, but it also has some larger size pebbles in it as well (10mm or so).


----------



## Dwayne (Nov 2, 2004)

I got some 20kg bags of gravel/sand mix from Auburn Aquariums. It is a very good mix. They have it in their planted display tank. I think it cost $25/20kg.

Dave.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

so i need to ensure the grain size is not larger than 6mm otherwise it would be too big... got it... 

have not been to Auburn Aquariums lately, might check them out since i only live down the road... hehehehe...

thanks guys!


----------



## Gordow (Jul 10, 2005)

I know LAMS at Parramatta sells the brown gravel (least they use to) if you want some of that.


----------

